# runaway hald on 8.0



## meyer480 (Feb 17, 2010)

Upgraded from 7.2 to 8.0 and now see hald running up to 100% on one of my two i386 cores.  

Followed the advice of one thread to deinstall devel/libusb, which I did, but could not then "reinstall" hal because my upgrade had already given me the latest: hal-0.5.13_14.  

Also tried running without ACPI, as another thread suggested, but no luck.

Running lshald and hal in no-daemon/verbose mode shows that the run-up occurs right after it stops giving me any output which ends with:


```
01:17:34.693 [I] hald_dbus.c:5874: entering
hald-addon-storage info: Checking whether device /dev/acd0 is locked by HAL
hald-addon-storage info: ... device /dev/acd0 is not locked by HAL
```


Gnome seems to be running fine otherwise.

Any ideas on what could be causing the run-up?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

Rebuild everything that depended on libusb.


----------



## meyer480 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion SirDice.  Here's my problem, though.  Thinking I was being a good sysadmin, I ran pkgdb -F after deinstalling libusb and it deleted as stale dependencies all references to it in my package database.  So, now when I run pkg_info -ar | grep libusb, I get nothing.  Any way at this point for me to identify those packages in my system I need to rebuild?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2010)

```
# cd /var/db/pkg
# grep pkgdep */+CONTENTS | grep libusb
```

You could probably just grep for libusb and remove the extra grep call.


----------



## meyer480 (Feb 19, 2010)

Problem solved.

After rebuildling all packages previously relying on libusb, I also had to rebuild hal.  

Hald now behaves properly.  

Thanks Phoenix and SirDice!


----------

